# Big cat sticks



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Big cats sticks carved by Kev of "Kev's Karvings" a UK carver. I thought they were worth sharing.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Yes they are.
Thanks! Though I think Cobalt also posted the cheetah in the photo thread.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Rodney said:


> Yes they are.
> Thanks! Though I think Cobalt also posted the cheetah in the photo thread.


I did not see that, sorry for the duplication.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

No worries here. Just think of it as proof that you're right.


----------

